# Heading out



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2011)

M/H been sitting to long. Heading out to Fredericksburg (tx) in the morning. Just finished loading her up,and all thats left is hooking the Jeep up in the morning. Looking forward to kicking back and eating at all the local restaurants!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

sounds like a good plan Butch ,, have a few Tamales for me :stupid:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 27, 2011)

So , just how for are you going? head on down here for awhile weather not that bad, (right now)


----------



## C Nash (Dec 27, 2011)

Head this way Shadow.  We are heading out as soon as I can get everything ready.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 27, 2011)

Just a short trip to knock the dust off. About a four hour run, and stay for a week. Maybe this spring we can hunt Ya down Chelse when Hollis come this way.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 28, 2011)

Interesting to see you have a fairly young motorhome and fifth wheel...I guess you do need to "rotate your stock" and camp a little in each of them every now and then!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Becky he is just spreading that Texas wealth around.


----------



## try2findus (Dec 28, 2011)

Have fun Butch and Shirley.  Stay warm


----------



## Shadow (Dec 28, 2011)

At Lady Bird Municipal Park in Fredericksberg. And wow is it full. If anybody is in the area stop by. Already spotted a couple of eateries with great potential! And Shirley has spotted more then enough wineries!  Heaven help us


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2011)

We stayed there when we went west in 07 Butch.  There was one spot open when we pulled in.  picked up a lot of them pecans I was not supposed to while there.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 29, 2011)

Chelse, Did you go check out the little airport next door? When we met up with DL here. They took us over there for lunch. Come to think of it, They were out of pecans too!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 29, 2011)

No did not visit the airport there Butch but did see it.  Looked like some interesting planes there.  Pecans were all over the ground when we were there.  Got a great sausage bisquit right around the corner at a shell station as we were leaving. LOL


----------



## JimE (Dec 30, 2011)

Enjoy the German food for me.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 30, 2011)

Consider it done Jim!


----------

